# Ammonium-hexa/tetra-chloropallidate properties



## NoIdea (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi All - I am struggling to find the chemical properties of:

Ammonium hexachloropalladate(IV)
Ammonium-tetrachloropalladate(ii)

Please any help would be muchly appreciated

Thanks Heaps

Deano


----------



## Lou (Sep 29, 2014)

Consult the CRC.


----------



## NoIdea (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks butt i dont own a copy.  

Deano


----------

